# 2.5 Month old Fry/Juvies



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

This is my Al x Layla mating (Marble Plakat x Marble Delta). So far, are colors I'm getting from the spawn are very interesting.
Just started jarring the big guys this past weekend. Here are some pictures of how they are doing. 








9 babies in their own cups/jars.









I'm pretty sure this one is a male. He's not spreading his fins much in this pictures but his anal fin is pretty long already in comparison to all the others. 








This one is one of my roommates favorites because of the bright blue.















This one is my favorite as of now.  I love the coloring and I'm pretty sure its a boy and a going to be plakat. 

Here's some from a week or so ago


























Comments are appreciated  I still have around 20 or so in the tub, but I've been trying to take the biggest ones out a few at a time so the smallest ones can get more food and stay in the heat. The temperature where the jars are is consistently in the 70s.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

so cute love the bright blue one. your room mate has a could eye!


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks! It's exciting seeing them get color, but only the one looks like their parents so far! haha


----------



## BlueEyedBettaBoy (Jun 17, 2011)

beautiful babies! can't wait to see what i come out with. i'm gonna have to get my hands on a marble or two one day...


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

Yep I love the marble colors to because they are always changing. I have two fry that I know for sure are marbled. Hopefully I can get at least one boy and one girl, or even just one nice marbled girl to continue the line.


----------



## Betty (May 31, 2011)

I have to say your roommate definitely has an eye for gorgeous fish, can't believe how rare marbled fish are supposed to be!!!I just got one from my lfs and she was one of about 7!!!if I had realised how rare they are I would have got them all!!!


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

I see them at my LPS once in awhile but I drove an hour and half for this pair that is these babies' parents.


----------



## Wyvern (May 19, 2011)

Can I ask you how you sex them? Im getting three on friday about the same age - 1.5cm's in lenght.


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

Well the only one I'm pretty sure about is the one with the red fins, as I mentioned before and the reason I'm pretty sure about it is because his anal fin is already quite long in comparison to the others. So, depending on the tail type (which makes mine tricky because some of them will be plakats) you can tell by how long the fins are. Also the males will start to become more aggressive towards the others and you can probably start to catch flaring at some point. Males have a different type of flare than females: females when being aggressive will flare at the sides and go straight at the other fish whereas males will have a full "mane" if you will (flare on sides and bottom) and will swim and wiggle sideways from the other fish. Females shouldn't be too aggressive towards their sisters some fish will start to chase others off in the growout tub (which is why i jarred these when I did). 
Also females when they get a bit bigger will start to show an eggspot. This however can be deceiving because some males also will show an eggspot.
I've read that sexing takes a lot of practice, and I'm definitely not very good at it yet, but it will be interesting to see how they turn out!

Hope this helps!


----------



## Wyvern (May 19, 2011)

Hehehe thanks. All info is helpful  Especially since Ive never seen ones so young before. The breeder is hopeful tho that hes picked 3 girls. I just cant wait anymore till tomorrow


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

It's hard to tell from those pictures. I think the first is male and the rest female but I can't be certain.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

i think the marble one is definatly a female!


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks for the input. I will be taking many more pictures, better pictures at that. I have about half of the whole spawn in jars now and have already seen more growth since the jarring. It's quite exciting! I'm really surprised at all the different colors I have gotten. There aren't as many marbles as I had hoped but there are definitely more than I thought there were originally.


----------

